# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Ники Плюс >  Материал для выпускных от "Ники плюс"

## Николай Бугаков

*МАТЕРИАЛ ДЛЯ ВЫПУСКНЫХ ОТ СТУДИИ "НИКА ПЛЮС"*



*Уважаемые коллеги! Студия "Ника плюс" представляет подборку авторских конкурсов для выпускных. Все номера неоднократно проводились для различной публики и неизменно пользуются успехом. Подтверждение этому - многочисленные положительные отзывы коллег.

"ДОБАВИМ КАЧА!" ИНТЕРАКТИВНЫЙ БЛОК ДЛЯ ВЫХОДА:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5434606
"ВСЯКА МУЗЯКА" или "ДУМАЙ, КАК ДИДЖЕЙ". БАТЛ-ИНТЕРАКТИВ:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5482148
"ФУТБОЛЬНОЕ ДЕФИЛЕ 2.0" ОБНОВЛЕННАЯ ВЕРСИЯ:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5452118
"КЛАССИКА ЖАНРА". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ИГРОВОЙ БЛОК: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4974711 
"ПТИЦА СЧАСТЬЯ". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ИГРОВОЙ БЛОК: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5213079 
"ТЕЛЕПАТИЯ". ЗАСТОЛЬНАЯ АКТИВАЦИЯ: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5011645 
"ПРЕКРАСНОЕ ДАЛЕКО". ИНТЕРАКТИВ С ЗАЛОМ: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4626043 
"ЛЯ-ЛЯ". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ПЕСЕННЫЙ ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ НОМЕР: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524543 
ОТБИВКИ ДЛЯ ПРАЗДНИКОВ 2.0: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5554131
"ВСЕ У НАС – ПРОСТО КЛАСС!". ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ ИНТЕРАКТИВ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5578298

Также за консультацией можно обращаться вк:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------

Толичек (24.05.2018)

----------

